# CAG/OGF Rocky Fork State Park Carp In June 11-13



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

_Gang,_

_Until I can get the FTP information back from my webhost, I will not be able to post information on the cagohio.com website. Lost it in my error.......remember everything but the FTP address. I have emails in. As soon as I get them back, I will post this there. :_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CAG Ohio SW Regional Carp-In
Rocky Fork State Park
Hillsboro, Ohio*

*DATES:* 3PM June 11 til 12:00 NOON June 13, 2004

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:* 

Check This Link for Rocky Fork Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout.
Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops and online at the previous link. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop. 

We will be fishing in the Camping/Fishing general areas. Directions will be below for those that need them. Unfortunately, I personally will not be able to attend due to prior family arrangements. I wish all of you the best of times, and good luck! 

*Listing of Motels in Area*:

Greystone Motel 
1-937-393-1966. 
$32 a night single 
$38 a night double. 
VERY NICE !!! 
Located just east of Hillsboro on RT.50 

*Camping Info:*

You can camp right at Rocky Fork State Park in the campground area. For more information on camping, visit http://www.ohio.reserveworld.com/OspRedirect.aspx?p=R&i=33 to either book your campsite or to contact the state park for camping information.
*Driving Directions:* (if any of these are inaccurate....PLEASE contact me ASAP)

Fishing area is located by the campgrounds. TONS of GREAT bank space !!! Parking right there, grass banks, flat and easy access. This area is located as follows- Take Rt50 (either east or west) depending where you are coming from, to a little town called Boston. Turn on Beechwood Road towards the lake(you can only turn one way from rt.50) There is a CAMPING state sign posted ,cannot miss it. Go to the first stop sign turn RIGHT onto North Shore Road. Again, there is another camping sign,that is clearly marked. Just go about a mile and the camping/fishing area is on the left. The lake is on the leftas you pull into the camping section.


*From Columbus, Ohio:* I-71 S to Take the OH-72 exit- exit number 58- toward SABINA/JAMESTOWN. Turn LEFT onto OH-72. OH-72 becomes US-62. Turn RIGHT onto US-50/OH-124/W MAIN ST. Take Rt50 E to a little town called Boston. Turn on Beechwood Road towards the lake(you can only turn one way from rt.50) There is a CAMPING state sign posted ,cannot miss it. Go to the first stop sign turn RIGHT onto North Shore Road. Again, there is another camping sign,that is clearly marked. Just go about a mile and the camping/fishing area is on the left. The lake is on the leftas you pull into the camping section.

*From Cincinnati:* I-71N to Merge onto I-275 E toward OH-32. Take the exit- exit number 59- toward US-50/HILLSBORO. Take the exit- exit number 59B- on the left toward US-50/HILLSBORO. Merge onto MILFORD PKWY. Turn RIGHT onto US-50. Take Rt50 E to a little town called Boston. Turn on Beechwood Road towards the lake(you can only turn one way from rt.50) There is a CAMPING state sign posted ,cannot miss it. Go to the first stop sign turn RIGHT onto North Shore Road. Again, there is another camping sign,that is clearly marked. Just go about a mile and the camping/fishing area is on the left. The lake is on the leftas you pull into the camping section.


Night fishing is authorized, and brolly type shelters are permitted as long as they are completely open on 1 side. Depending on parking areas, you may have a 100 yard walk to the fishing area. Be prepared to haul your gear if this is necessary. Fish up to 20lbs are common this time of year in this area. There is deep water access with a good cast.

If you have any questions or are interested in attending please... email me at [email protected] If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

SEE YOU ON THE BANK....


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Who is attending this carp outing ????? CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i'll be there..anyone want to cookout on saturday night?


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Doesn't matter what you guys want to do as far as food. Cookout, or take up a collection and get something at Hillsboro( 5 minutes away) like pizza. Will make it simple for this outing  CATKING


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I say Da King buys pizza and drinks for all who attend!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING !!! will gladly buy all the pizza and drink for those who attend,as long as those who attend pay's me 5 bucks apiece for gas money........


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

HAHA. Now your thinking like me King!   

Add Phil Davenport to the list. He'll be there. Got an email from him


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there around 8pm friday.......'King, $5 for pizza and drinks sounds great to me..heck i'll go as high as $10 to help cover gas money for ya...
Who else is attending?
see ya there,
Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that's what we can do, if there is no objections??? Pizza and sodas Saturday evening. I think it make things alot simpler, and nobody will need to bring things to cook. I'll bring a card table to sit the pizzas on, some paper plates and napkins  CATKING........Scott, it will be $30.00 for you    Just ribbin ya buddy..............


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

I was there by the campgrounds the other night. I only got one carp about 10 inches long but it was better than nothing.  I did see a bunch of trotliners though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2004)

I meant limb liners not trotliners. Is this even legal!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, it's legal. CATKING


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Gotta work  Cant make it to this one.

Have fun guys!!!


----------

